

Math Genius Solves 100 Year Old Problem - agnesberthelot
http://techland.time.com/2011/05/03/math-genius-solves-100-year-old-problem-then-refuses-million-dollar-prize/

======
schmittz
This article is too short to display the intricacies of what happened. For
people more interested in the exact reason why he didn't accept the millennium
prize from the Clay Institute and the nature of his proof to some slightly
more rigorous mention (although the full proof is readily available on arXiv),
please read this phenomenal piece written by The New Yorker in 2006, found
here: <http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/08/28/060828fa_fact2>

~~~
agnesberthelot
Thank you for the link!

------
elliptick
This happened about a year ago... A big part of rejecting the prize came from
his desire to have nothing to do with the math community as a whole. Accepting
the prize would be acknowledging it's place in the world.

"To put it short, the main reason is my disagreement with the organized
mathematical community," Perelman, 43, told Interfax. "I don't like their
decisions, I consider them unjust."

------
phrotoma
Anyone have details on the documentary? It sounds like it'll be worth a look.

------
daimyoyo
While I can applaud the purity of his dedication to mathematical research, if
I were him, I'd take the money. How often will math make you a million
dollars?

~~~
shasta
Thank you for coming forward. It's so rare these days to run into someone who
would accept a million dollars.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
So take the money and donate it. There is a lot of good that you can do with
that sort of cash. There is no moral high ground in not taking it.

------
rmason
I found this guy’s story inspirational. To me the story isn’t him not taking
the million dollars but that he channeled Jesus to solve the problem.

------
esrauch
It would have been far more interesting if a Math Dunce had solved it.

------
neanderdog
class in a world bereft

